# New



## mikepegler (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi I'm a new member and wanted to read a thread but now i have been on this site for the better part of an hour and have to post this post so I can read the thread that I can't remember anymore.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome to the Booth Mike! Hopefully you'll find that it's always like that. You come to spend a few minutes and hours later you find yourself lost in tech land learning and enjoying yourself. Don't forget to check out our Wiki!


----------

